# New Fish finder with gps?



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

Scrolled through the past discussions and decided to ask the question, What is the best fish finder with gps for around 500 bucks. Willing to pay a little more if the unit is that much better. Had a Raymarine Dragonfly 7 pro that was easy to use, but it is now taking about 20 minutes for it to turn on. Contacted Raymarine, but I haven't heard back yet.
I am leaning towards Garmin or Lowrance, but willing to listen to any recommendations. I am mostly fishing inland lakes for walleye until mid June, then Erie on good weather days. If you have a model that is fairly easy to use and works well I would like to hear your opinion. Thank in advance!
Musky


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Go with the biggest screen you can. I looked online and you can get a lowrance 7" for that price. I think lowrance is a bit easier to use in my opinion. 
Maybe take a look on ebay too, I just looked and no crazy deals that I saw but might we worth getting an older gen for the 9". For basic down imaging, sonar, navigation it's not going to be much of a difference having a brand new 7" vs the last gen 9"

Good luck


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

If you can find one, the Lowrance TI2 9" is on clearance a lot of places for around $500. It's usually a $1000 graph so it's a good deal, just need to find it.


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

flyinghappy said:


> If you can find one, the Lowrance TI2 9" is on clearance a lot of places for around $500. It's usually a $1000 graph so it's a good deal, just need to find it.


I actually saw that they were on clearance, got excited. Then like you said, can't find one. Is that the graph you have?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I know you were asking flyinghappy but I had a 9" lowrance elite ti2 on my old boat and liked it a lot. Didn't think the side imaging was very good but their fish reveal or whatever they are calling it, that is kind of a hybrid between the down imaging and traditional sonar I liked, also the ability to custom build maps was helpful at times. I think it's a great deal when you can find them on sale. My current boat has humminbirds and when the time comes will probably switch back to lowrance or at least run a lowrance at the console and a bird to pair with the trolling motor up front.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

musky 44 said:


> I actually saw that they were on clearance, got excited. Then like you said, can't find one. Is that the graph you have?


I have a 9" that was on my console and bought a 12" so the 9' moved up to the bow. I love them. The transducer takes a little work to get dialed in just right for sidescan, but once you get it properly setup, it reads really well. I love mine, wen't with the TI2 even before they went on clearance with the 9" over Humminbird because I couldn't justify the money for the Humminbird with no touchscreen and a lesser processor, plus the images though not quite as good are very close from what I have seen.

This is a picture from a BBCBoards guy, like I said, once dialed in they are great


----------



## DUCKHEAD (Apr 28, 2007)

You may not be interested but I have a lowrance ti5 with transducer, power cable, screen protector, and mount that's in real good shape. I'd sell for 200bucks.


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

DUCKHEAD said:


> You may not be interested but I have a lowrance ti5 with transducer, power cable, screen protector, and mount that's in real good shape. I'd sell for 200bucks.


Thanks for the offer, but I'm going in a different direction.


----------

